# Rui t3



## jamesl0822 (May 6, 2012)

Ok so I have used RUI in the past for my research chems for my lab animal.  My lab animal had very little (if any) reaction to oral doses of their T3 up to 200mcg (yikes!!).  Purchased new T3 from another research chem source and started lab animal on 50mcg of T3 and it was way too much to start him on, bc he ran a fever, sweated profusely, and was very nauseated.  

Conclusion:  RUI's T3 was garbage

Don't usually bash but if this is bunk then its likely some of their sarms are crap too and that could be dangerous.  Hope this helps someone.


----------



## Pikiki (May 6, 2012)

Also we know a good and respect it member of this forum get blood work done and he`s e2 levels were extremly high using RUI`s Ai. Thnx for the feedback


----------



## Lulu66 (May 6, 2012)

Did u try getting in touch ith them about the bunk gear? I hope this trend doesnt continue with other research suppliers.


----------



## jamesl0822 (May 6, 2012)

Sent them an email and contacted them through another forum where they are sponsors...nothing yet but its only been a couple of days


----------



## Zeek (May 6, 2012)

Thank you James!

 It seems the only research outfit still getting nothing but good reviews is manpower

 and I have not even used them yet but believe me that I will be!


----------



## jamesl0822 (May 6, 2012)

GreatWhite is who I got the new T3 and its very good maybe even overdosed.  I have yet to try any of their sarms.


----------



## mike4563 (May 10, 2012)

yikes. I've been using rui for my ai, and will soon be using them for my pct. already got all the stuff unfortunately.

how does this happen. bad reviews spread fast, esspecially in this game. surely its in everyone's interest to have good quality products.


----------



## TheLupinator (Jul 21, 2012)

I'm running RUI t3@40mcg /day because @50mcg I started losing strength... I also got their nolva, clomid, aroma for my upcoming pct, fuck I hope these were isolated incidents...I have used MP and love their stuff aswell, still have some MP caber and torem laying around..


----------



## ken Sass (Jul 21, 2012)

anyone use tb 500


----------



## beasto (Jul 21, 2012)

I don't trust RUI whatsoever..Have heard a lot of not so good things about their products. GWP is g2g on some things. But MP is excellent all around.


----------



## stb1041 (Jul 21, 2012)

FUCK, I got my aromasin from RUI....do I need to buy more aromasin from somewhere else?


----------



## coltmc4545 (Jul 21, 2012)

To answer your question, yes lol


----------



## DarksideSix (Jul 27, 2012)

i won't buy anything from RUI again.  I used their clen & T3 last spring and didn't feel anything until i dosed it way too high.  Was on their AI for last cycle and just had to get another form another company during pct cause it didn't work and caused my E levels to raise.  Plus, they're way too expensive.


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 15, 2013)

I have some of RUIs T3 and clen Ive been using for the past week. Started at 100mcgs of each and dont really feel too much. Will be upping the dose tmrw. Still have quite a bit left too as well as keto. The Varden didn't work at all for my buddy. He used plenty of it too.


----------



## Bro Bundy (Dec 15, 2013)

RUI is bunk shit


----------



## Maintenance Man (Dec 15, 2013)

Brother Bundy said:


> RUI is bunk shit



Ya it seems. Expensive as fukk to boot. Perfect combo...for RUI


----------



## TheBlob (Feb 27, 2014)

Extreme peptides is who I use. Using their t3 now..


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 27, 2014)

shxt, i just brought another bottle of Aromasin from rui 2day (was going to get2)
also been doing t3 @ 80mcg from RUI...nothing
who has better aromain...GWP or MPR


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 27, 2014)

just threw out my T3...fuk RUI


----------



## Iron1 (Feb 27, 2014)

Trini, have you actually had bloods to confirm the T3 was bunk?
I ask because I ran their T3 a few months back and it shut down my natural production hard.


----------



## TriniJuice (Feb 27, 2014)

Nah, to be honest im just done with using any rep/sponsor shxt from ology...it's more of a biased thing w/me


----------



## DocDePanda187123 (Feb 27, 2014)

TriniJuice said:


> Nah, to be honest im just done with using any rep/sponsor shxt from ology...it's more of a biased thing w/me



RUI/AR-R are sponsors on more than just Ology. They're on other boards as well. I've liked everything I've gotten from RUI minus their price but since I've never had quality issues....your call


----------



## Maintenance Man (Feb 28, 2014)

After using all of my T3 from RUI, I can say it was the real deal. I had an irregular heartbeat almost the whole time I was above 100mcgs. Definitely aided in losing fat I believe. Saving the keto and clen/albuterol for the next DNP run....muahahahaha!!!


----------

